# Offshore Freeport Fishing Partners/Crew



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

Folks, looking to network with some offshore fishermen who are serious about fishing. *If you would like to get included on openings for trips offshore out of Freeport at cost shared (gas, fuel, bait, tackle, etc.), send me a text to 214-681-8637 or PM me here.* No drunks or funny business, period. Strongly prefer non-smokers if possible, but not a deal killer. I will keep a list and will send out a broadcast to the group when we go out with spots open. (Also, we are toying with opening up to 1-2 partners this summer if you like the setup and want to get on anytime or take it out on your own at ~ 16K buy-in and annual fees shared). Boat is at Freeport Marina drystack.

We fish an insured 2000 235CC Seapro with a 2016 300 Suzuki with ~ 100 hours which fishes 4 comfortable, but on calm days can go 5-6 if everyone knows what they are doing. Boat runs around 45mph loaded. Good to go in 3 footers or less with wave periods double the height. We invested to have South Texas Boatworks reinforce the transom and stringers (great company and great work BTW) since adding the 300HP Zuke.

We completely rewired the boat to marine grade tinned wiring and pulled out all of the "hidden" connections. New battery cables, everything is tinned wire and visible on the backside of the head wall. Upgraded the power system house and start batteries to AGMs, Lifelines to be precise, the best battery out there.

Upgraded the entire electronics bundle to a Garmin 7612 with sidescan and 18" Garmin dome HD radar. Still have the old Garmin 3606 chartplotter and sounder installed as a redundant system.

Our boat is equipped with everything needed for safety, except life raft (yet).  Includes the legal required stuff plus: SEATOW, (2) EPIRBs, Garmin Intouch Satellite tracker and 2-way texting, (6) SOLAS hand flares, (6) SOLAS Parachute Flares, handheld VHF, handheld GPS, 3000 mW laser, etc. WE have 3 bilges (1100 gph Rules I believe) and a high water alarm.

Also put in 5 Lumitec Seablaze X Underwater LEDs (2 greens and 3 blues wired on different switches). LED driving and flood lights all around the T-top.

Etc, etc. Serious fishing boat.....


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

put me on your list....have my own equipment am experienced and pretty flexible.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

What is your range? Fishing style?


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

120 gallon tank at 2.5 mpg. calm seas over a few days of stability forecasted we will go out 80ish or even stay overnight but that's the max. Generally speaking on our summer pattern 1-2s we will stay within 60, just depends on where the fish are. usually fish wrecks/structure and/or weeds when they are around. will be trying out my new Hilton RT service this year. 

We drop, drift, and troll typically targeting all of the normal species. Use live bait as much as possible.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Put me on the list if you can handle another Briggs on the boat.


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

Pm me your contact info.


----------



## capnD (Jul 11, 2011)

Very interested also. Now have more flexible schedule to be available at short notice as well.


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

PM me your cell and email.


----------

